# Opening of penile suture sinuses.



## beatjones (Jun 25, 2009)

I need assistance on coding this procedure: 

10 year old developed suture sinuses along his suture lines from the closure and he comes for opening of these. These were opened with scissors. 


thanks for any help


----------

